# John Davenant on Colossians



## bookslover (Nov 16, 2006)

The Banner of Truth Trust has now published John Davenant's nearly 1,000-page (!!) commentary on Colossians.

Go to: www.banneroftruth.org and click on the "articles" link for a review.


----------



## Herald (Nov 16, 2006)

Richard - 944 pages?! Oh my goodness.


----------



## py3ak (Nov 17, 2006)

It has been out for a little while. It is a magnificent commentary, although Davenant is a little off on some theological points. Dr. Clark can give the details. But I would hate to speak from Colossians without consulting it.


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Nov 17, 2006)

Just ordered from cvbbs for $25.

Thanks for the heads up!



bookslover said:


> The Banner of Truth Trust has now published John Davenant's nearly 1,000-page (!!) commentary on Colossians.
> 
> Go to: www.banneroftruth.org and click on the "articles" link for a review.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 17, 2006)

Other works by John Davenant are available from Curt Daniels:



> Davenant, John. Animadversions . . . Upon a Treatise Intitled God’s Love to Mankind. 1641. 536 pp. Defends the Reformed doctrines of unconditional election and reprobation. A major Puritan, Anglican bishop and delegate to the Synod of Dort. 1592. $35.
> 
> Davenant, John. A Dissertation on the Death of Christ, As to Its Extent and Special Benefits. 1832. 276 pp. A major work. Says Christ died for all, but especially the elect. Exegesis, historical survey, answers to objections. 1593. $25.
> 
> Davenant, John. A Treatise on Justification. 1844. 2 vols: 508, 554 pp. One of the largest Reformed works on justification. 1594. $75.


----------



## bookslover (Nov 18, 2006)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Richard - 944 pages?! Oh my goodness.




Colossians has 95 verses. So, that works out to just under 10 pages per verse. Oy.

I think this is my 100th post on Puritan Board. Do I win a new car or something?


----------

